# New Military ID card issued when a CF member‘s rank is increased?



## Veteran`s son (18 Apr 2003)

Hello Everyone


Is a new Military ID card issued to CF members each time their rank is increased(from Private to Corporal), for example?

Also, is the Military ID issued to new members of the CF Reserves on the day they are sworn in?

If not, how soon after they are sworn in do they receive their ID card?


----------



## ninty9 (18 Apr 2003)

I got my ID the day I was sworn into the Reserves.

And it expires in 2 years, which is right about the time you‘ll get promoted to a Coporal, so I think they have it figured out pretty well.  When it expires, I‘ll be a coporal and issude a new one.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Apr 2003)

The CF identification card does not include the member‘s rank, and therefore is not reissued with every promotion. You may or may not be issued your ID card when you are sworn in.

Mike


----------



## DnA (18 Apr 2003)

I‘v been in close to 3 months now, an I aint gotten my ID yet, I should be getting it on april 24th though 


some units are slower then others for certain things, dont expect to get yours right off when you join


----------



## ninty9 (18 Apr 2003)

My ID has my rank on it.


----------



## klumanth (19 Apr 2003)

My ID card does not have my rank on it so I‘m just going to make a stab in the dark and say that reg force typically don‘t have rank on their ID card while reserves do.


----------



## ninty9 (19 Apr 2003)

Nevermind.

I could have sworn my rank was on my ID.  I must have been out of it or something.

I actually took a look at my ID and there is no rank on it.  I really thugt there was.  I guess i‘m just a dumbass.

Sorry.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Apr 2003)

I believe the ID cards have status written on them, not rank.  Mine says "Regular NCM", I believe that it is "regular officer" for those types.  I also believe that the Reserves issue temporary laminated paper ID cards in most cases, typed up by their Orderly room, quite easliy forgeable as I have seen by the younger ones trying to get into local bars here!!

Bzz


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Apr 2003)

I thought the Permanent ID cards were good for five years.   Not so permanent, I guess, eh...


----------



## Veteran`s son (19 Apr 2003)

Thank you for the replies as they are appreciated!

Also, is the member‘s regiment or unit indicated on the ID as well?


----------



## SpinDoc (19 Apr 2003)

Yes, the "Unit of Issue" is indicated on the back of the card for the "Temp ID" that a lot of Reservists receive.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2003)

My temp id unit of issue actually wasn‘t my unit at all, rather it was my Station/Base.

On the permanent id‘s unit of issue is not included.


----------



## Illucigen (22 Apr 2003)

A full National Defence Canadian Forces Identification Card (NDI 20) (not plasticized, but more like a drivers license)

This card is the permanent one, and Im looking at it right now...

it has:

Surname, Name
Status (Reg/Res Officer/NCM)
Expiration (5 years)
Photo.

On the back it has:

magnetic strip
Date of Birth
SN
Blood Group
Serial No
Signature of Member


Hope that helps.
Mine says Regular Officer for status, and thus they do not have to replace it everytime your rank changes.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (26 Apr 2003)

My friends get a kick out of my temp reserve card...

under status it says ‘MAN‘.

There aren‘t many card-carrying MEN are there?


----------



## Veteran`s son (26 Apr 2003)

So the CF Identification cards are not laminated?

They would probably wear out quickly, wouldn‘t they?


----------



## Veteran`s son (26 Apr 2003)

So the CF Identification cards are not laminated?


----------



## stukirkpatrick (1 May 2003)

My temporary reserve card is a laminated sheet of paper


----------



## Korus (1 May 2003)

Someone I knew tried to use the temporary ID to get a drink at a restaurant before, and the waiter thought that, since it was laminated, it was fake.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (1 May 2003)

Somebody I know said to me that IDs like this are really easy to forge, and he asked me if he could copy it.

They can pry it from my cold, dead hands
  :fifty:


----------

